# [C++] Netzwerkprogrammierung



## Tobias K. (26. Mai 2003)

moin


ich hab mich in letzter zeit ein wenig mit netzwerkprogrammierung beschäftigt, ich hab aber nur sachen für c gefunden. kennt ihr ein tutorial oder eine seite die sich mit netztwerkprogrammierung in c++ beschäftigt?

mein ziel ist es einen kleinen chat zu schreiben. es ist egal ob es als konsolenanwendung läuft oder mit mfc.



mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Patrick Kamin (26. Mai 2003)

*-*

http://www.c-worker.ch/
Da findest du sicherlich Informationen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## bitmaster (29. Mai 2003)

Was für C gilt, gilt ebenfalls für C++.
Darum kannst du ja auch das was du für C gefunden hast,
auch mit einem C++ Compiler kompilieren.

Oder sollte ich mich da irren?


----------



## Tobias K. (29. Mai 2003)

moin


@bitmaster
ja stimmt soweit! nur ich wollte die netzwerkprogrammierung objektorrientiert machen! und da kommt c nciht so gut ;-)


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## bitmaster (30. Mai 2003)

Dass dürfte aber auch kein Problem sein.
Du machst einfach 'ne Klasse wo alles drin ist, und dann kannst du
ja mit den verschiedenen Prozeduren genause wie normale Variablen
handlen, oder?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. Mai 2003)

strukturen kann man fast wie klassen behandeln!

alle methoden werden dort inline behandelt..bloss mit vererbung, private/public/protected, und dem tollen this-zeiger ist das nicht ganz so


----------



## Daniel Toplak (31. Mai 2003)

Darum sind ja Stukturen nicht unbedingt OOP.
Wie bitmaster schon geschrieben hat, kannst du ja wenn du die Funktionen mal verstanden hast, darum ein schönes Klassenmodel machen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Tobias K. (2. Juni 2003)

moin


warum soll ich mir mit c funktionen eine klasse schreiben wenn es das alles schon in c++ gibt?!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Thomas Kuse (2. Juni 2003)

kommt drauf an ob du C oder C++ brauchst!

is ja auch alles eine frage der kompatibilität!

bei ansi c geht netzwerkprogrammierung über socket.h bzw winsock.h
bei c++ speziell visual geht alles recht einfach mit den CSocket-Klassen.

Für beide Möglichkeiten gibt es genügen Beispiele im Web!


----------



## Tobias K. (2. Juni 2003)

moin


also ich prgrammiere am libsten c++. ich hab die erfahrung ge,acht das in c++ manche sachen komfortabler sind und deshalb möchte ich das ganze in c++ machen.

Caminus hat mir ja eine seite empfohlen in die ich bis jetzt aber leider nur kurz reingucken konnte (hab abschlussprüfungen). wenn zeit ist werde ich das aber mal tun!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

